# Another new to me machine



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I bought a 756 Touch and Sew yesterday. Don't know if it works or not. It didn't have a cord with it but I have one here at home. It's still in my car because it's in a HUGE cabinet. All wood cabinet so have to wait until my daughter comes over about one o'clock to help my husband unload it. I'll post pictures after I get it unloaded.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Well the machine is no good. It is binding in one spot when the hand wheel is turned, plus the motor smells when it runs. Oh well, the cabinet is well worth the 35 dollars I gave for it.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Pics?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Ruby said:


> Well the machine is no good. It is binding in one spot when the hand wheel is turned, plus the motor smells when it runs. Oh well, the cabinet is well worth the 35 dollars I gave for it.


Ruby,

Don't condemn it yet. Take the top, nose, and bottom plate off and check it for broken gears, lint, thread, and debris. 
If you don't find any broken gears clean it thoroughly and oil it. Yes they need oil in lots of places. Make sure the grease, if there is any, on the gears is not solidified and if it is clean the old off and replace it with new Singer or Tri-Flow grease.

Check behind the nose plate for thread wrapped around the thread take up lever linkage and other parts. This can be hard to see and will cause binding.

Pay special attention to the bobbin area. Those T&S machines wind their own bobbins in place and can get jammed up with thread. Any thread or debris can cause problems.

The motor probably stinks because it's dirty and oily. "Usually" they'll clean themselves out as you use them.

Joe

-------------------------------------------------

***Be sneaky, get closer, bust the cap on him when you can put the ball where it counts  .***


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

That was my very first machine as a young-married in the late 90s; a 60s-era Touch and Sew. 
I _hated_ that "old machine." It never worked quite right. It would constantly bind, get burrs on the bobbin parts, etc. I finally left it behind in a move and got my first Plastic Wonder from WalMart (which of course led me to discover that my T&S just wasn't old _enough_. lol) 

I hope you have more luck with yours!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

This is the main reason I bought it. I got rid of the T&S and put the little tan wonder in the cabinet. I now have a good match. Love it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That's a very nice cabinet


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Lucky you. It is a beautiful cabinet. Makes one want to sew all day. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

I bought the same cabinet (complete with matching sewing chair), and put my Singer 201-2 in it. I love it! So much storage and solid wood!


----------

